# venison stock?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have not gotten a deer yet this year but my buddy did, after we cut it up he was going to throw away the entire rib cage with all the meat. I kept it and put it into a pot of with 1.5 gallons of water and let it simmer for four hours then stripped all the meat off the bones and put the meat back with the stock. 

The stock is very dark and there is a lot of meat in it. I thought about dividing the meat and broth in half and make a pot of stew with half and freeze the other half. What is the best container to freeze half of the stock and meet? Can it pit it into a gallon tea jug and freeze it?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Zipp lock bags , P.S your stock sounds awesome. MM


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I put my stock in small freezer bags two cups to each one so I know just how much is in there when needed. 
The ribs would have been saved here in hopes that another would come along, that is some good eating.
Nancy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Being frugal (and adventuresome) a few years ago I decided to boil venison bones for stock. I found the smell not to be the most appetizing thing. Do you do it the same way as for beef? Would roasting the bones beforehand help?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Rockytopsis said:


> I put my stock in small freezer bags two cups to each one so I know just how much is in there when needed.
> The ribs would have been saved here in hopes that another would come along, that is some good eating.
> Nancy


It was a VERY small deer so there was not much meat between the ribs, I was planning to boil the spine to but then I read that their can be a deer disease that is carried in the spinal cord so I just did the ribs.

Mine had an off smell at first to, after about the first hour it went away. I was also doing it outside on a propane cooker so I guess the smell would be worse inside


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just brought home the buck and doe DH got this year. Butcher said I was the first one in years to ask for bones. SO how does the stock taste?? If it "smells" while cooking does it taste okay?


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh good for you! I not only boil my own deer bones but beg them off all my neighbors too. If I have more than one batch of bones to cook I remove the bones and boil or pressure cook the next batch in the same stock. I end up with a beautiful dark delicious product. I'm not sure I remember how to cook anything without grabbing a jar of stock. You'll love it.
Any scrap meats get canned up for the dog.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thank you GrammasCabin. I come from a family line of people that used everything (even though my parents didn't as much since we were the first generation of city dwellers) so I thought the stories went that the bones were good for stock. Only venison I had growing up came from a mason jar from friends pantries...my folks didn't hunt.


----------



## MD Steader (Mar 11, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> It was a VERY small deer so there was not much meat between the ribs, I was planning to boil the spine to but then I read that their can be a deer disease that is carried in the spinal cord so I just did the ribs.
> 
> Mine had an off smell at first to, after about the first hour it went away. I was also doing it outside on a propane cooker so I guess the smell would be worse inside


SC Pa has known cases of CWD. We have had some noted in Western MD now along the border. 

I freeze all my stock in zip locks, lay them in a tray and they will freeze flat and pack easier.

FWIW I have three deer in the freezer so far but I never developed a taste for venison stock. To each his own.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone brown their bones first? I checked with my mom, yep everyone "back home" always made stock from the bones (we are backwoods PA bloodlines). First you roast/ brown the bones then boil.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you go to the aisle where the foil is, or maybe the canning aisle (it varies from store to store), you will find square plastic freezer containers. That's what I use for broth, and for a lot of other things, too. They do a good job of freezing without freezer damage and they can be washed and reused. They also stack very efficiently in the freezer.

Add me to the list of folks who measure and label the packages with how much is in there. Broth and other liquids are often used in recipes and I don't want to thaw out more than I need.

I place a bit of freezer tape onto the package and write on it with a sharpie. The tape comes off and the container gets washed and reused. If you use Ziploc bags, just write directly on the bag.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

This is my first time boiling bones. They're venison, and have been boiling for about 2-3 days, and I don't like the smell, but assume the end product tastes better. Does it? I thought the purpose of making bone broth was to boil it til the bones break, so that the minerals from the marrow fortify the broth. But I've only had 2 bones break open. Should I keep waiting for the others to break? 

And, should I strain off the bits of meat (to make a "clear" broth), or keep them in there? Please let me know. I eagerly await some answers. Thank you!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

We add onions, garlic, black pepper. a tad of sugar or syrup and salt to the bones. It smells better when it is cooking and it makes a great stock.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, I will add those items next time. Do you keep going with it until you can break the bones open and get the marrow out? I read that it's highly beneficial to do so, but it's taking too long to me.


----------

